
Hulu Desktop vs. Hulu in Browser vs. Nexflix (Flash vs. Silverlight?) - ciscoriordan
http://jeremy.zawodny.com/blog/archives/011205.html
======
teilo
Hulu Desktop is just Flash with a bit more system integration (like the Apple
remote). Why would anyone expect it to have any better video that Hulu in a
browser?

My only reason for using it is that I can run it independently of my browser.
Too many times I have quit Firefox on one screen, forgetting that Hulu was
running in Firefox on my other screen.

~~~
ciscoriordan
According to the post, the desktop version actually played worse than the
browser version.

~~~
Wallo
I could understand that, but he tested it on a RC OS so his test doesn't
really hold its own.

------
Encosia
I'm a sample size of one, but Hulu Desktop works great on my machine. Same
quality video, with a better interface.

~~~
chaostheory
works great on my mac too - no crashing

it's probably Windows 7, which isn't really fair to use since it's not even
officially released yet

